# katastrophe



## Teichforum.info (14. Jan. 2004)

hallo leute! nach den sintflutartigen regenfällen der letzten tage finde ich heute morgen alle fische und __ kröten tot. kann mir diese katastrophe nicht erklären. der teich hat eine oberfläche von ca.100qm und ist in der mitte etwa 1.5 m tief.wasserwerte waren das ganze jahr hervorragend.bei beginn der kalten jahreszeit habe ich fütterung eingestellt, umwälzfilterpumpe abgeschaltet,eisfreihalter und kleine membranpumpe zur sauerstoffanreicherung installiert. vor etwa einer woche habe ich die acht schönen koi noch unter der nicht allzu dicken eisdecke langsam schwimmen gesehen.und jetzt dieses unglück.außer den koi habe ich bisher ca. 30 große und kleine kröten tot aufgefunden.
hat jemand von euch eine erklärung? mit traurigem gruß.
trullox


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Trullox

bei so viel Regen kann es sein, das es auch mal ein Gewitter gibt.

Vieleicht hat ja der Blitz eingeschlagen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Jan. 2004)

Hallo trullox, 
ich habe für dieses Geschehen auch keinerlei Erklärung. Tut mir echt Leid, was mit den Tieren da passiert ist. 
Ich würde aber mit zwei oder drei toten Fischen zum Tierarzt gehen und mal nachsehen lassen. Vielleicht kommt der auf das Rätsel. 
Schon wegen der Gefahr einer Wiederholung. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Trullox,

Lass doch auch mal das Teichwasser auf Gift(e) untersuchen, wäre doch möglich, dass irgendwelche Gifte reingekommen sind, da alle Fische tot sind, wissendlich oder unwissendlich sei dahingestellt


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Trullox,

da fühle ich mit Dir, tut mir sehr leid. Eine Erklärung will aber auch mir beim besten Willen nicht einfallen. Schlagartiger Temperaturwechsel, Aufzehrung des Sauerstoffes wegen Algenwachstums scheiden wohl aus. Blitz und sonstiger Stromschlag scheinen mir eher unwahrscheinlich (da müsste man mindestens etwas sehen können). Bleibt eine Vergiftung, aber bei einem so grossen Teich müssten das schon enorme Mengen Gift gewesen sein. Merkwürdig auch, dass es Fische (im Wasser) und __ Kröten (an Land) gleichzeitig erwischt hat. Oder war es bei Euch so warm, dass sich die Kröten schon zum Ablaichen im Wasser befunden haben könnten (ich habe bei uns schon zahlreiche Kröten "auf Tour" gesehen, die __ Frösche haben ihre Winterruhe offenbar auch schon beendet) ? A propos: Keine toten Frösche ??

Es spricht ja alles dafür, dass diese Katastrophe auch eine einheitliche Ursache gehabt hat. Ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen, welche. Da kommt man dann doch wieder auf die Gift-Spur, denn darin muss wenigstens nicht unbedingt eine Logik liegen. Vielleicht misst Du aber ganz einfach einmal ein paar Wasserwerte (pH, KH, GH, O2). Ist irgend etwas auffällig ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Jan. 2004)

Mensch - das tut mir richtig leid - Katastrophe ist dafür sicher der richtige Ausdruck   

Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, aber könnte es nicht auch sein, daß die Tiere schon tod waren vor dem Regen und erst durch den Regen und das Tauwetter nach oben geschwommen wurden? Wobei wenn Du schreibst, dass Du sie hast  noch schwimmen sehen .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Jan. 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Trullox,

herzliches Beileid auch von mir.
Dein Fall hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen und ich habe versucht, ein paar Nachforschungen anzustellen.
Auf einigen amerikanischen Koi-Seiten und in Foren wird das Phänomen toter Koi einen Tag nach einem schweren Regen in der Tat beschrieben. Als Erklärung wird angegeben, dass natürlicher Regen in der Regel sauer ist und dadurch massive Schwankungen im ph-Wert hervorrufen kann.

Zitat:
"Now, the heavy rains have adversely affected many ponds. In VA, we saw over 100 dead koi in a 40K pond in one day after an exceptionally heavy rain. What happens is that the rain dillutes the chemistry of the pond and throws everything out of whack. What we get is a chemistry imbalance that the pond tries to "heal" by itself. Oddly enough, we see the pond return to "normal" very quickly and it appears that nothing adverse happened at all. But the resultant massive pH swing that kills fish very quickly and usually takes the bigger ones. To stop this, we need to maintain solid KH levels in the 120-150 range and check the condition of the water after a heavy rain to make sure that the carbonate levels are at a place where they can stop the swing."

URL:


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Jan. 2004)

dank an alle, die mir so mitfühlend geantwortet haben. der wassertest heute ergab m.a. nichts auffälliges. NO-werte +-0, GH 10, KH+-3,PH 8-8.4
hab an verschiedenen stellen gemessen. wenn der schwere regen so ein fatales ungleichgewicht verursacht, wie major schreibt, müßten dann die NO-werte nicht dramatisch höher sein?ich versuch jetzt noch ein labor zu finden zwecks gift-test.
gruß.trullox


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Jan. 2004)

Trullox,

noch ein ergänzender Gedanke: Dein Teich hat im Vergleich zur Tiefe eine sehr große Oberfläche. Wenn ich nicht falsch überlege, wird bei Wolkenbrüchen dadurch relativ viel Regenwasser in Relation zum Teichvolumen eingetragen. Vielleicht hat das zu dem von mir vorher beschriebenen Effekt beigetragen.

Alles Gute!


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Jan. 2004)

trullox schrieb:
			
		

> dank an alle, die mir so mitfühlend geantwortet haben. der wassertest heute ergab m.a. nichts auffälliges. NO-werte +-0, GH 10, KH+-3,PH 8-8.4
> hab an verschiedenen stellen gemessen. wenn der schwere regen so ein fatales ungleichgewicht verursacht, wie major schreibt, müßten dann die NO-werte nicht dramatisch höher sein?ich versuch jetzt noch ein labor zu finden zwecks gift-test.
> gruß.trullox



Es wird gesagt, dass sich der Teich von dem Schock sehr schnell erholen kann und man anschließend möglicherweise nichts mehr feststellen kann. Wäre natürlich äußerst unbefriedigend.

"Oddly enough, we see the pond return to "normal" very quickly and it appears that nothing adverse happened at all."


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Trullox,

auch bei uns sind kurzzeitig 100l/qm Wasser gefallen, da mein Teich bis zum höchsten Niveau gefüllt ist(bis zum Ablauf), dürfte theoretisch das Regenwasser nicht bis zum Grund des Teiches gelangen, da eine Saugung zum Ablauf hin entsteht, bevor das Regenwasser den Grund erreicht. Sollte aber der Teich nicht überlaufen können, könnte sich das viele Regenwasser schon negativ auswirken. Um nochmal auf die Theorie Gift zurück zu kommen; eine relativ kleine Menge(1l) Gift(z.B. E605) dürfte genügen um alles Lebewesen im Teich zu töten. 
Mein Rat wäre eine Erklärung für dieses Phenomen zu finden und wenn nichts gefunden wird auf jeden Fall einen kompletten Wassertausch zu machen, bevor ich neue Fische einsetzen würde.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Jan. 2004)

Liebe Kollegen,

ich bewege mich auf dem Gebiet vollkommener Spekulation, also bitte nicht gleich steinigen, wenn ich etwas bködsinniges schreibe oder irgendwo nicht bis zu Ende gedacht habe.

Für Blitzschlag (hat es überhaupt Gewitter gegeben oder nur schweren Regen ?), Ole, spricht in der Tat, dass sehr unterschieliche Lebewesen getötet wurden (Kois/__ Kröten). Allerdings habe ich einmal die Stelle eines Blitzeinschlages gesehen, der im 15 Meter entfernten Haus die Hauptsicherung gesprengt hat: Das sah aus, als wenn da ein Riesenböller explodiert wäre. Von daher hatte ich vermutet, dass man etwas hätte sehen müssen, zumal der Stamm eines Baumes, in den bei anderer Gelegenheit ein Blitz eingeschlagen war, völlig zerfetzt worden war. Wie ist das eigentlich ? Beim Blitzschlag in der Nähe eines Teiches - kommt es da zu einem Stromschlag im Teich oder wird der Blitz sofort "geerdet" ? (Diese Frage ist für mich übrigens ungeklärt, seit wir einmal auf einer Segelyacht nahe an ein Gewitter herankamen und unser Alu Mast weit und breit die höchste Erhebung gewesen ist...)

Das amerikanische Zitat stellt offenbar auf den pH-Wert des sauren Regens ab. Bei einem Ist von 8 - 8,4 hätte aber auch die Einleitung grosser Mengen sauren Regenwassers nicht zu derart katastrophalen Folgen - vor allem nicht bei den Kröten - führen dürfen. Die hätten sich allemal retten können. Wenn die KG zudem jetzt noch bei 3 liegt, hätte saurer Regen doch eigentlich vollständig abgepuffert werden müssen. Ich meine, dass Nitit für Kröten jedenfalls in der genannten Konzentration ebenfalls unschädlich ist, da die toxische Wirkung doch über die Kiemen eintritt - oder irre ich mich da ?

Gift ausserhalb des Teiches, das durch den Regen gelöst und schnell in den Teich gewaschen wird, könnte auch nach meiner Vorstellung eine Erklärung sein.

Ich habe kurz daran gedacht, ob Kröten und Fische von schwerem Regen förmlich "erschlagen" werden können. Auch das erscheint mir unwahrscheinlich, da zumindest die Fische abtauchen könnten. Es sei denn, es hätte etwas gegeben, das sie wieder an die Oberfläche zwingt. Dann müsste man aber immer noch erklären, wie die von den Regentropfen ausgehenden Schläge zum Tod führen können.

Wie gesagt, die Sache ist mir - wenn es nicht irgendwo doch Gift gegeben hat - irgendwie schwer erklärbar.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Jan. 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Jan. 2004)

hallo ihr alle, die wie ich noch über die ursachen grübeln.nachdem ich heute mehrmals am weiher war und noch einige tote __ kröten fand,fiel mein blick auf das etwas höher gelegene nachbargrundstück. da steht eine scheune und zwischen der scheune und dem teich ist der hang mit zwei langen rundbalken(hopfenstangen?)befestigt.da könnte sich im regen giftiges holzschutzmittel gelöst haben.versuche immer noch ein labor in der nähe zwecks wasseranalyse zu finden.sollte mein verdacht sich bestätigen, kann ich garnichts machen;denn ich kann den nachbarn ja nicht zwingen seine scheune et.cet. abzureißen.gruß. trullox


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Jan. 2004)

Hallo rundrum, 

üble Sache, die Trullox da berichtet ...  

Um die mögliche(n) Ursache(n) eingrenzen zu können, fehlen ein paar Hintergrundinfos. 

Von der Sache her bin ich wie Ole der Meinung, daß da Zeug's in den Teich geschwemmt wurde. Auf den ersten Blick liest sich das Ganze für mich nach 'nem akuten Sauerstoffmangel. Die Faktoren, die den auslösen bzw. verstärken können sind: 

- Niederschlagswasser, was dem Teich über umliegende Flächen zuläuft und organische Substanz in den Teich spült. Liegt der Teich so in der landschaft, daß aus Uferbepflanzung, Beeten o.ä. da Zeug eingeschwemmt werden kann? 

- starke Bewölkung -> weniger Lichteinfall -> weniger Photosyntheseleistung von Pflanzen und Aufwuchs   

- starker Luftdruckabfall, der aus einer vorhandenen ¿ (Ironie) Schlammschicht Faulgasblasen austreten läßt, die wiederum fäulnisfähige Stoffe in den Wasserkörper mitreißen.

Diese Faktoren wären nach den vorliegenden Infos meine Favoriten bei der Suche nach den Ursachen. Wie weit sie aber relevanrt sind ... ? Ein kurzzeitiger Anstieg des Nitritwertes wäre bei eingeschwemmter Schmutzfracht sehr wahrscheinlich und würde das Problem für Fische und __ Frösche verschärfen. Was dazu nicht paßt, sind NO2/NO3-Werte im n.n.-Bereich. Bei 30 Fischen auf 100 m² wundern mich diese Werte aber etwas. 

Die Frage mit dem Blitzschlag sollte die am Teich arbeitende Technik beantworten. Wenn die in der Nähe des Teiches steht, dürfte der Blitz sie außer Gefecht gesetzt haben. 

Soweit meine 5 Cent zum Thema ... 

MfG Lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Jan. 2004)

hallo lars! eine berichtigung: es waren 8 koi, aber ich habe über 30 tote __ kröten im flachen uferbereich gefunden. blitzschlag schließe ich aus,- es gab nur heftigen regen aber kein gewitter.außerdem sind häuser mit blitzableitern und hohe bäume in der nähe. gruß. trullox


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Trullox,

in einer Hinsicht muss ich Dich (und zwar hoffentlich positiv in Deinem Sinne) korrigieren: Jeder Grundstücksbesitzer ist dafür verantwortlich, dass keine Emissionen von seinem Grundstück ausgehen. Das gilt schon für abfliessende Wassermassen, in jedem Falle aber für darin enthaltene Giftstoffe. Ansprüche: Schadensersatz, Unterlassung (da muss dann eben eine wirksame Kanalisation angelegt oder, wenn alles nichts hilft, die Scheune letztlich doch abgerissen werden).

Ein solches Ereignis ist schon unheimlich und spannend zugleich: Alternative drei der Gedanken von Lars war mir jedenfalls nicht präsent.

Hallo Ole,

ist schon ein interessantes Thema (wobei ich aber glaube, dass Lars da richtig liegt: Bei Blitzschlag wird auch die Elektrik geschädigt). Die Sache mit dem Segelboot, da wird es einem schon mulmig: Klar denkst Du "das wird schon irgendwie gesichert sein". Aber wie ? Und Du weisst genau, dass Du die einzige 16 Meter hohe Erhebung in 15 sm Umkreis bist...   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Trullox,



			
				trullox schrieb:
			
		

> hallo lars! eine berichtigung: es waren 8 koi, aber ich habe über 30 tote __ kröten im flachen uferbereich gefunden.



sorry, hatte ich falsch verstanden. 

Wenn ich Deine weiteren Ausführungen richtig verstehe, läuft tatsächlich Wasser aus der Umgebung in Deinen Teich? Trübt sich der Teich ein, wenn solche Regengüsse kommen? 

Ich kann und will nicht ausschließen, daß von Nachbargrundstück tatsächlich irgendwelche Reste von Pflanzen-/Holzschutzmitteln o.ä. kommen könnte. Aber verrenn Dich da nicht in Verdächtigungen. Wenn diese Hölzer dort schon länger lagern und oft Regen abbekommen haben sollten, glaube ich nicht, daß sie die Ursache sind.

MfG Lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Jan. 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Jan. 2004)

hallo teichfreunde!
nach rücksprache mit einem hydrolabor scheint die ursache nun klar. ca 30m entfernt und etwa 3m höher befindet sich ein großer misthaufen,aus dem durch den wolkenbruch ammonium unter der scheune hindurch auf  unser tiefer gelegenes grundstück und in den weiher gespült wurde. das war für fische und __ kröten sofort tödlich. ich kann meinen befreundeten nachbarn nicht zwingen, misthaufen samt pferdestall woanders zu plazieren. also bleibt als konsequenz nur, in zukunft auf den einsatz von fischen zu verzichten.schade!!! 
ich danke euch allen für die anteilnahme.
trullox


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Jan. 2004)

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, daß Du einen Graben, Kanal oder sonstiges in Zusammenarbeit mit Deinem befreundeten Nachbarn baust, der verhindert, daß Wasser von seinem Grundstück auf Deines fließt bzw. halt nicht in Teichnähe fließt. 30 Meter Entfernung bieten da doch u.U. Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Jan. 2004)

Nochmal hallo, 



			
				trullox schrieb:
			
		

> nach rücksprache mit einem hydrolabor scheint die ursache nun klar. ca 30m entfernt und etwa 3m höher befindet sich ein großer misthaufen,aus dem durch den wolkenbruch ammonium unter der scheune hindurch auf  unser tiefer gelegenes grundstück und in den weiher gespült wurde. das war für fische und __ kröten sofort tödlich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Jan. 2004)

hallo susanne! trage mich sowieso mit dem gedanken woanders hinzuziehen und vielleicht einen neuen teich besser anzulegen.

hallo lars! gesetze sind eine sache,das zusammenleben im dorf eine andere.die familie meines nachbarn wohnt da schon ein paar hundert jahre und betreibt landwirtschaft. wir dagegen sind nach 25 jahren immer noch "zugroaste" auf gepachtetem land,und die fische sind "nur" ein hobby.-die wasserwerte hab ich erst einen tag nachdem ich die toten fische gesehen habe,gemessen.da hatte es jedoch schon 4 oder 5 tage geregnet.die fische sind aber schon bei der ersten einleitung von ammonium gestorben.daß nitrat- und nitritwerte bei 0 lagen ist laut dr.e. normal,weil NO sofort wieder abgebaut wird. nur habens die fische halt nicht überlebt.
herzlichen gruß
trullox


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Jan. 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Jan. 2004)

hallo ole!
das ist  eine superidee und verhältnimäßig leicht zu realisieren.danke. 
trullox


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Jan. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme nur noch einmal darauf zurück, damit hier kein falscher Eindruck stehen bleibt:

Was Trullox schreibt, ist schon richtig: Es gibt gute Gründe, sein Recht nicht mit brachialen Mitteln durchzusetzen, vor allem dann nicht, wenn es nicht gerade um weltbewegende Dinge geht.

*Aber: *Die Einleitung schädlicher Substanzen auf das Nachbargrundstück ist rechtswidrig und ist zu unterlassen. Punkt. Dabei spielt der Umstand, dass der Urheber der Emissionen schon lange vor dem Geschädigten vor Ort gewesen ist, keine Rolle (wen es wirklich interessiert: Googlet mal nach dem "Schweinemästereifall" - da ging es darum, dass ein Wohngebiet in Jahren an eine Schweinemästerei heranwuchs, von der natürlich Geruchsbelästigungen ausgingen). Das ist insoweit eindeutig und muss auch so festgehalten werden. (Bedeutet ganz nebenbei auch, dass ein Teichbesitzer Vorsorge treffen muss, dass sein überlaufender Teich nicht das Nachbargrundstück überflutet...)

Ein Kompromiss könnte ja dahin gehen, dass man zwar selbst die erforderlichen Schutzmassnahmen gegen die Emissionen des Nachbars durchführt (hier also: Den Teich höher legt), dieser aber wenigstens die Kosten trägt oder sich daran beteiligt. So ganz rechtsfrei wird es ja auch auf dem Land nicht zugehen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Jan. 2004)




----------

